# Ron Zacapa 23 yo Centrino



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Has anyone seen or got a new bottle of this ?

I think they did away with thw wicker cover ?

Anyone ?

RPB


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I got a bottle about 2 months ago, still had the wicker cover. Man this stuff rocks! The only problem with the wicker cover is you don't know your out until it's too late! :al


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I'll agree. It's darn good rum--possibly one of the best I've ever had. Last time I bought one, it still had the cover.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I was talking to a buddy of mine and he just bought a bottle and it was minus the wicker.

I was just curious if anyone else bought on that was wickerless.


----------



## pyrotech (Sep 8, 2005)

richard

Just got a bottle from Roger and Karin in Germany and its got a wicker cover.

they have a fairly high turn over.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

I got 2 of the new ones without the wicker cover. They look much better without.


----------

